# HGH Spot Injections



## Stacked (Oct 7, 2011)

So I have been on a dose of 4IU 5/2 for the last 8 months, I have been pinning _HGH spot injections_ on the left side of my stomach fat every time ( i know i need to use other areas) but anyway, its crazy the difference in looks between my left side of my stomach and my right side where i haven't been pinning. i have a full an 6 pack and very lean on one side and not on the other side (fat over abs) anybody ever seen this before? Needless to say i'm gonna start pinning the other side.


----------



## Phatbastard (Apr 3, 2012)

Imagine what you could do If you just pim 1 Butt cheek LOL


----------



## PFM (Apr 3, 2012)

Rule #1 to injecting: "site rotation" is as critical as brand new spikes and alcohol swabs. Jesus H. Whoppner man I hope you get that in check. I'd pin the virgin side 2:1 until you even out. Never heard of this but cannot imagine a guy making it up either.

Good luck.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Apr 7, 2012)

Phatbastard said:


> Imagine what you could do If you just pim 1 Butt cheek LOL



I got kigs on the way and I'm gonna do just that!


----------



## Boytoy (Jul 17, 2020)

Anyone ever pin the neck? Just curious


----------



## Rider (Jul 29, 2020)

I wish this worked on building up my puny bicep peaks.


----------



## Ragingmenace223 (Jul 29, 2020)

Boytoy said:


> Anyone ever pin the neck? Just curious


    pin what lol...nah never but know some who have. for that fact i know some who have pined in the main vein so i dont put anything past anyone.
   I knew a guy back in the day who would pin in the shoulder and let it hang out while he ate breakfast!!!! why is beyond me but there is a person who prob, tried everything you can think of prob. doing it as i write this message lol


----------



## Sicwun88 (Jul 31, 2020)

Boytoy said:


> Anyone ever pin the neck? Just curious



Only cocaine!!!!


----------



## Boytoy (Jul 31, 2020)

Ragingmenace223 said:


> pin what lol...nah never but know some who have. for that fact i know some who have pined in the main vein so i dont put anything past anyone.
> I knew a guy back in the day who would pin in the shoulder and let it hang out while he ate breakfast!!!! why is beyond me but there is a person who prob, tried everything you can think of prob. doing it as i write this message lol



Cure for Turkey neck maybe? Could mass market it!


----------



## GSgator (Aug 3, 2020)

I’ve pinned the tear drop and I don’t advice it.


----------



## Tiny (Dec 26, 2020)

GSgator said:


> I’ve pinned the tear drop and I don’t advice it.




I'm not 100% sure why this made me laugh


----------

